# Do the Europeans like Conor McGregor?



## Steve (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm really interested in this season of TUF, mostly because of the truly unique mix of high level skills in different areas.  Truly, I'd watch it just for Ryan Hall.  I've also always liked Faber, since I saw him back when he was the champion in King of the Cage.

But, man, Conor.  That guy is like a wierd combination of insecurity and arrogance.  It's hard to watch, IMO.  Just curious for anyone on that side of the pond.  Is he popular over in Europe?  Does anyone like that guy?


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 13, 2015)

I just wonder if he really acts like that when the cameras are off.


----------



## Drose427 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hey it could be worse!

He could be a style basher

Although, I cant imagine he thinks highly of any grappling style. Considering he didnt even have basic grappling skills against mendes......

Anyone can scramble, you dont need training for that...

But shrimping, cutting angles from guard, going for ANY transition or even a hail mary sub attempt takes some degree of training, and Connor had none of that...

Cant stand the guy. He has methodical striking, but he also brawls a bit.

Fights the lower half of the division, then the #1 on 2 weeks notice, and acts like hes the undisputed champ carrying an interim belt..

A wrestler on 2 weeks notice shut him down hard


ballen0351 said:


> I just wonder if he really acts like that when the cameras are off.




If he doesnt hes probably the greatest actor in the world

Its a pretty strong ego


----------



## Hanzou (Sep 13, 2015)

Steve said:


> I'm really interested in this season of TUF, mostly because of the truly unique mix of high level skills in different areas.  Truly, I'd watch it just for Ryan Hall.  I've also always liked Faber, since I saw him back when he was the champion in King of the Cage.
> 
> But, man, Conor.  That guy is like a wierd combination of insecurity and arrogance.  It's hard to watch, IMO.  Just curious for anyone on that side of the pond.  Is he popular over in Europe?  Does anyone like that guy?



Not a fan. His accent is especially annoying.


----------



## Danny T (Sep 13, 2015)

I like him.
His fight persona is all about selling tickets and mentally beating up his opponents and the opponent's team. He is excellent in that department. As he has stated many times when asked about any love lost or having any dislike for his opponents; "...nothing about love loss, liking or disliking. It is just business and what I do is the nature of the business...".

Some people dislike that.

The people who work for and with him say he is very easy to like.
Seems there is the fighter/fighter business persona and then there is Conor. The only one we see is the fighter/fighter business persona which some dislike.


----------

